# Osx indispo après installation Win10 via Boot Camp



## Profiler (20 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je viens d'installer Windows 10 sur mon iMac via Boot Camp et pas de soucis majeur. J'ai pu créer un volume boot camp, installer windows et ai du lancer boot camp manuellement pour installer tous les drivers et autres. Mais voilà, à chaque fois que je redémarre c'est windows qui se lance, jamais osx...

Rien ne se passe lorsque que je presse option au démarrage
Si je vais sur l'icône boot camp puis "redémarrer sous osx", le message "impossible de localiser le volume osx" apparait
Pourriez-vous m'aider à redémarrer sur osx? Au pire ma partition Windows m'importe peu...


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Pourriez-vous m'aider à redémarrer sur osx? Au pire ma partition Windows m'importe peu...


Sous Windows, tu lances le Panneau de configuration...





...tout en bas tu as l'option Boot Camp, un double-clic dessus ouvrira une fenêtre contextuelle...




...tu sélectionneras le disque dur qui contient macOS et un clic sur Redémarrer. Si la structure du disque dur n'est pas corrompue, tu retrouveras ta session macOS.

Ce qui m'inquiète est que tu mentionnes qu'au démarrage tu ne peux pas avoir accès à macOS. Est-ce qu'au démarrage tu maintiens bien longuement la touche *alt* qui par défaut fait apparaître une icône grise de macOS et une de couleur orange qui est la partition pour Windows ? Généralement elle porte le nom de EFI Boot.


----------



## Profiler (21 Novembre 2021)

Oui oui, j'ai bien essayé la touche Alt, qui fonctionne à merveille avec mon laptop, mais qui est complétement sans effet sur l'iMac. J'ai presque le sentiment que le clavier n'est comme pas encore connecté au moment du boot...

J'avais essayé de passer par cette option du boot camp, mais il n'y a que le volume windaube...


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Oui oui, j'ai bien essayé la touche Alt, qui fonctionne à merveille avec mon laptop, mais qui est complétement sans effet sur l'iMac. J'ai presque le sentiment que le clavier n'est comme pas encore connecté au moment du boot...


Ben non, par défaut c'est bien le clavier d'un Mac qui est détecté au démarrage. Ce qui me dérange est bien ceci...


Profiler a dit:


> et ai du lancer boot camp manuellement pour installer tous les drivers et autres.


...si tu as un Mac de 2015 _(lu dans tes autres messages)_, tout était automatique. Par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp créé une partition temporaire ou il stockera les pilotes/drivers qu'il téléchargera, puis copiera tous les fichiers du fichier .iso de Windows. Tout sera complètement transparent durant l'installation de Windows, au dernier redémarrage de Windows, son installateur lance et ouvre le fichier Setupe.exe avec ces fenêtres pour l'installation des pilotes/drivers...





...et au final après un ultime redémarrage, Assistant Boot Camp supprimera la partition temporaire d'installation, il ne restera aucune trace d'aucun fichier. Qu'as tu fais exactement ? Auparavant ou après installation, tu n'aurais pas bidouillé avec Utilitaire de disque ? Si oui, c'est bien ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, jamais ! Si tel est le cas, la partition de macOS est corrompue, inaccessible et difficilement réparable.


----------



## Profiler (21 Novembre 2021)

Vraiment rien fait de particulier! J'ai tééchargé win10, lancé boot camp, choisi une partition de 140gb histoire de pouvoir installer 2-3 trucs, laissé faire le job... Boot camp n'avait pas finalisé son installation et les drivers n'étaient pas installé, je suis donc allé sous le drive D et l'ai lancé manuellement. Tout c'est bien installé, mais adios osx... Aucune utilisation d'utilitaire de disque

Là je viens d'essayer de faire une clé USB bootable avec l'os dessus via mon vieux laptop, mais même si je lance l'utilitaire avancé de windows et demande de démarrer sur ma clé USB, niet... Il lance Windows


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> je suis donc allé sous le drive D et l'ai lancé manuellement.


C'est nouveau ça dans un Mac, c'est quoi, quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, surtout l'année ?


----------



## Profiler (21 Novembre 2021)

iMac17,1, donc à priori late 2015 d'après le site Apple


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> iMac17,1, donc à priori late 2015 d'après le site Apple


J'avais le même, donc Assistant Boot Camp fait bien ce que je t'ai mentionné. Tu ne dis rien de ton installation de Windows ? Qu'as-tu fait, comment s'est passé l'installation ?

Par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp propose dans ton cas cet écran...




...ensuite il demande quelle taille on souhaite pour Windows*. Il enchaîne en téléchargeant les pilotes/drivers, puis copie l'intégralité du fichier .iso de Windows dans un espace virtuel. Une fois fait, il passe la main à l'installateur de Windows, durant l'installation il y a une fenêtre affichant les partitions, il faut sélectionner la partition qui porte le nom de BOOTCAMP en majuscules et sélectionner dans la fenêtre l'option Formater...




...le formatage terminé, le nom de BOOTCAMP disparaît, mais on fait un clic sur Suivant et l'installation se poursuit. Après un énième redémarrage, Assistant Boot Camp lance de lui-même le fichier Setup.exe pour installer les pilotes/drivers. Voir mes précédentes copies écran, il effacera l'intégralité de l'espace virtuel qu'il a créé pour l'installation et donnera la main à Windows.

Pour reprendre la main sur macOS, on redémarre tout en maintenant longuement la touche *alt*, cela fait apparaître l'icône grise de macOS et une orange EFI Boot qui est la partition de Windows.

A priori, tu n'as pas cela ? Si oui, en redémarrant tout en maintenant longuement les touches *cmd+R* et/ou *alt+cmd+R* est-ce que  tu as accès à la partition de récupération avec 4 outils ?




* c'est pour information, mais à ce stade, Assistant Boot Camp prépare la partition pour Windows dans le format MS-DOS (FAT32), c'est complètement transparent, l'utilisateur ne voit rien de cette étape.


----------



## Profiler (21 Novembre 2021)

Merci en tout pour l'aide. J'ai fais exactement ce que tu décris, si ce n'est ceci:


> _Assistant Boot Camp lance de lui-même le fichier Setup.exe pour installer les pilotes/drivers. Voir mes précédentes copies écran, il effacera l'intégralité de l'espace virtuel qu'il a créé pour l'installation et donnera la main à Windows._


J'ai du le lancer manuellement car pour une raison ou une autre ce ne s'est pas fait. C'est là que j'ai eu accès au drive D, qui a disparu depuis.

Par contre aucune combinaison ne fonctionne:

option
commande R
option commande P R
Ca sent mauvais!


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Ca sent mauvais!


Si tu n'as pas cet écran...




...oui, ça sent très, très, mauvais ! Au démarrage tu maintiens bien longuement les séquences de touches ? La dernière séquence de touches au démarrage est *shift+alt+cmd+R*, que se passe-t-il ? Tu ne vois jamais une icône d'un globe tournant indiquant une connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple ?


----------



## Profiler (21 Novembre 2021)

Comme je le craignais... rien. Dans le doute j'ai connecté mon clavier Apple à mon laptop, et là toutes les combinaisons citées plus haut fonctionnent très bien. Mais sur l'iMac, c'est comme si il était devenu amnésique ou schyzo et se prend pour un Windows... Merci le changement!


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Comme je le craignais... rien. Dans le doute j'ai connecté mon clavier Apple à mon laptop, et là toutes les combinaisons citées plus haut fonctionnent très bien. Mais sur l'iMac, c'est comme si il était devenu amnésique ou schyzo et se prend pour un Windows... Merci le changement!


C'est curieux qu'aucune séquence de touches ne donne rien, surtout la dernière *shift+alt+cmd+R* qui par défaut fait une connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple en affichant un globe tournant confirmant une connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple et qui proposera de faire une réinstallation de la version de macOS qui était livrée avec cet iMac... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201255


----------



## Profiler (21 Novembre 2021)

J'essaie toujours, en vain... Tout est bien là, partition 2 de 1,67To n'attend qu'à démarrer...


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2021)

Houla, tu n'aurais pas par hasard un iMac avec l'option FusionDrive ? Il semblerait bien que oui. Pourquoi ton FusionDrive a explosé, aucune idée, mais c'est irréparable. Il te faudra créer une clé USB d'instillation depuis un autre Mac, car depuis un PC ce sera impossible. De plus, lors du formatage, tu perdras aussi ta partition Windows, car il te faudra reconstruire ton FusionDrive.


----------



## Profiler (21 Novembre 2021)

Ah, on semble avancer! Oui j'ai bien un Fusion Drive de 2GTo! Comme déjà mentionné, la partition Windows m'importe vraiment peu, si je peux conserver celle osx, j'en serai ravi! Est-ce que tu me recommandes de suivre ceci: https://support.apple.com/fr-ch/HT207584, ou je dois faire autre chose?


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Ah, on semble avancer! Oui j'ai bien un Fusion Drive de 2GTo! Comme déjà mentionné, la partition Windows m'importe vraiment peu, si je peux conserver celle osx, j'en serai ravi! Est-ce que tu me recommandes de suivre ceci: https://support.apple.com/fr-ch/HT207584, ou je dois faire autre chose?


Malheureusement oui, mais ton souci comme tu n'as pas accès à la partition de récupération en démarrant avec les 3 séquences de touches, qu'il te faudra passer obligatoirement par un autre Mac pour te créer une clé USB d'installation.... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...ce n'est qu'à partir de la clé USB que tu pourras reconstruire ton FusionDrive, raison pour laquelle je n'avais pas cité le lien de reconstruction. Il faut toujours procéder par étape.


----------



## Profiler (22 Novembre 2021)

Je vais voir ça, mais j'avais déjà créé un disque d'installation USB et il n'a jamais booté non plus... Vais revoir ma copie. J'ai aussi trouvé un soft qui s'appel Stellar Recovery, je verrai si ça vaut quelque chose.


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> J'ai aussi trouvé un soft qui s'appel Stellar Recovery, je verrai si ça vaut quelque chose.


Je t'arrête, ton FusionDrive étant cassé, il est impossible de récupérer la moindre donnée quel que soit le logiciel utilisé !

Si une clé USB d'installation est bien réalisée en bonne et due forme, elle sera visible au démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt*. Ton iMac de 2015 ne possédant pas de puce T2, il n'y a aucun blocage possible.


----------



## Profiler (22 Novembre 2021)

Rien à faire, même avec une clé la touche alt ne fait rien du tout au démarrage... Je vais finir par démonter l'imac pour en extraire les disque et le pluggé sur un autre ordinateur


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Rien à faire, même avec une clé la touche alt ne fait rien du tout au démarrage... Je vais finir par démonter l'imac pour en extraire les disque et le pluggé sur un autre ordinateur


Étonnant ton histoire, pour la clé USB ! Tu l'as testée sur un autre Mac, comment l'as-tu créé ?


----------



## Profiler (23 Novembre 2021)

Oui, sur mon laptop elle fonctionne nikel


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Oui, sur mon laptop elle fonctionne nikel


La question posée est : est-ce qu'elle fonctionne sur un autre Mac ?


----------



## Profiler (23 Novembre 2021)

Pardon, elle fonctionne sur mon MacBook Pro


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Pardon, elle fonctionne sur mon MacBook Pro


De plus en plus curieux. Est-ce que le clavier de ton iMac est en Bluetooth ? Si oui, il faudrait utiliser un clavier filaire, même d'un PC, il faut vérifier que depuis ce clavier en maintenant _(longuement)_ la touche *alt* que l'icône de ta clé USB s'affiche.


----------



## Profiler (23 Novembre 2021)

J'ai pensé à ceci aussi. J'ai un Logitech Craft qui était en bluetooth. Je l'ai connecté via le dongle USB dans le doute, et j'ai emprunter un clavier Apple mais toujours bt --> toujours les même résultats. Je n'ai pas de filaire, je vais m'en procurer un et retester. Je dois appuyer alt ou start sur la clavier windows? Car sur mon craft alt correspond au start windows, mais c'est peut-être une spécialité Logitech...


----------



## baron (23 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> j'ai emprunté un clavier Apple mais toujours bt --> toujours les même résultats. Je n'ai pas de filaire, je vais m'en procurer un et retester.


Si c'est un clavier rechargeable par USB, tu branches le câble et il fonctionnera en filaire.


----------



## Profiler (24 Novembre 2021)

Je viens de faire le test, si j'enlève de dongle USB et branche le cable, le clavier ne fonctionne pas. Dans le doute j'ai essayer avec le dongle plus le cable, mais rien de neuf. Je viens de commander un clavier basique filaire que je recevrais demain, je ferai le test dès que possible.


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Je dois appuyer alt ou start sur la clavier windows?


Avec un clavier de PC, c'est bien la touche *alt* qu'il faut utiliser et maintenir longuement. La touche Windows correspond à la touche cmd.


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Peut être réinitialiser la NVRAM pourrait aider ! voir aussi SMC !


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2021)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Peut être réinitialiser la NVRAM pourrait aider ! voir aussi SMC !


C'est louable, mais si de base la touche *alt* n'est pas reconnue, la séquence *alt+cmd+P+R* tombe à l'eau. Je ne pense pas que le SMC changera quelque chose, mais à faire quand même.


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est louable, mais si de base la touche *alt* n'est pas reconnue, la séquence *alt+cmd+P+R* tombe à l'eau.


Ah! ben oui .... suis-je bête !


----------



## Profiler (25 Novembre 2021)

Un truc de dingue... Je reçois mon clavier avec fil et la touche alt fonctionne enfin! Je vois bien ma clé USB, mais aussi un volume Macintosh... Je tente ce dernier, boom, me voilà dans osx comme avant... A ne rien comprendre! Vais faire quelque tests pour voir si j'arrive à rendre le volume visible depuis windows, mais rien de casser de toute évidence. Encore un grand merci!


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Un truc de dingue... Je reçois mon clavier avec fil et la touche alt fonctionne enfin! Je vois bien ma clé USB, mais aussi un volume Macintosh... Je tente ce dernier, boom, me voilà dans osx comme avant... A ne rien comprendre! Vais faire quelque tests pour voir si j'arrive à rendre le volume visible depuis windows, mais rien de casser de toute évidence. Encore un grand merci!


Manifestement, c'est ton clavier le coupable. Non, selon la version de Windows, il n'est pas possible d'avoir les écrans que j'ai mentionnés au tout début. C'est lié à la version d'Assistant Boot Camp, des pilotes/drivers, de la version de Windows et non, il ne sera pas possible de corriger ce petit bug.

Que faire ? Par défaut, sous macOS tu vas dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu entres ton mot de passe, tu sélectionnes Macintosh HD et un clic sur Redémarrer. De cette façon, ce sera toujours ta version de macOS qui démarrera. Tu auras compris que pour avoir accès à Windows qu'il te faudra démarrer en maintenant la touche *alt* avec un clavier ne posant pas de problème.

Ne joue pas à l'apprenti sorcier, sous Windows tu ne verras et tu n'auras jamais accès à la partition de macOS, l'utilitaire Boot Camp de Windows ne permet que la visibilité de la partition macOS et c'est tout !


----------



## Profiler (26 Novembre 2021)

Ma fois, je conserverai le clavier filaire à côté de moi un moment... En tout cas merci pour tout, tout fonctionne à merveille et désolé de t'avoir pris tant de temps pour un problème de clavier...


----------



## zeltron54 (26 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour 
As tu essayé de faire un reset nvram pour voir si cela ne permet pas de reconnaître ton clavier


----------



## Profiler (26 Novembre 2021)

Je viens de le faire, reset avec le clavier filaire et tentative de combinaisons de touches avec mon clavier Logitech que se soit en bt ou USB... Niet, ça ne fonctionne pas. Tant pis, je conserverai le filaire dans le coin.


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2021)

Profiler a dit:


> Ma fois, je conserverai le clavier filaire à côté de moi un moment... En tout cas merci pour tout, tout fonctionne à merveille et désolé de t'avoir pris tant de temps pour un problème de clavier...


Il n'y a pas de temps perdu, mais force est de constater que ton problème...


Profiler a dit:


> Je viens de le faire, reset avec le clavier filaire et tentative de combinaisons de touches avec mon clavier Logitech que se soit en bt ou USB... Niet, ça ne fonctionne pas. Tant pis, je conserverai le filaire dans le coin.


...est bien lié avec ton clavier en Bluetooth de chez Logitech ! Tu aa bien installé le logiciel Logi Options et fais les réglages correctement, surtout la reconnaissance en Bluetooth ?


----------



## Kikomeko (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour, ce fil et d’autres m’a bien aidé pour mettre à jour un mac pro flashe en 5.1, avec GTX 970. La mise à jour vers Mojave est impossible : le driver n’existe pas, il faut s’arrêter à High Sierra. J’ai eu énormément de plantage dans la mise à jour, jusqu’à ce que je me rende compte qu’une de mes trois RAM était HS.. à surveiller aussi donc
Cordialement


----------

